

Ask HN: Share your resume - sidmitra

I was revising my resume today, and I though quite a few people would like to see how hackers, founders in general portray their wide range of skills on their resume. For us programmers there are plenty of non-coding experience that we pick up along the way, how do people highlight them?<p>I thought a look at other peoples resume might be more helpful than reading up on silly bulleted lists on blogs.<p>I'll post my resume as soon as i finish it. I was using LaTeX, before but decided to move to Scribus because it takes too much effort trying to change the layout. I will probably lose out on the benefits of git on switching.
======
Mongoose
My current resume: <http://evanmeagher.net/resume.pdf>

Bear in mind that I'm a student and it's targeted toward internship
opportunities.

------
cfinke
My resume: <http://cfinke.emurse.com/>

(Disclaimer: I work for Emurse, but I didn't when I first started using their
service to host my resume 3 years ago. I am obviously a fan.)

As I've had more jobs and read more resumes for incoming applicants, I've
found that the Education and Skills sections become less relevant as you get
more experience. Employers are more likely to seize upon something you've done
than upon something you can do.

